# Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada



## spike3ß677 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wer in Hurghada oder Umgebung Urlaub macht und auch dort aufs Angeln nicht verzichten möchte sollte sich unbedingt mit Bob Satey in Verbindung setzen.
Ich war am 2. Januar mit ihm unterwegs.....ein perfekter Angeltag auf dem Roten Meer!
Wir haben gefangen: Rotzackenbarsche, Rot-Zahn-Drückerfische, Blau-Klingen-Nasendoktor und andere....
Es gabe ein leckeres Buffet an Bord inkl. der selbst gefangenen Fische!
Die Crew ist super nett und hilfsbereit

Aber schaut doch selber auf seiner Homepage:
www.hurghada-ausflug.de 
www.bobsateyredsea.com


----------



## spike3ß677 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Bals ist es wieder soweit - vom 26.12 - 09.01.2012 gehts wieder nach Ägypten und dort natürlich wieder mit Bob aufs Meer!
Wenn ihr einen Fangbericht möchtet einfach schreiben - gerne kann ich dann berichten!


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Ja immer her mit Berichten! Das sind die Lichtblicke im Winter!


----------



## pago (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Wie lange seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen?
1 Tag / 2 Tage / Nachtangeln?

Sind die Preise auf der Seite pro Person oder für den gesamten Tripp?
Würde dann auch beim nächsten mal einen tagestripp starten, wenn ich den Beitrag dann nochmal finde


----------



## spike3ß677 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Die Preise gelten für den gesamten Trip!
Wir haben für 5 Erwachsene + 3 Kinder 200€ bezahlt. An Bord gibt es 2 Ruten zum Schleppangeln und jede Menge Handangeln (Schnur mit Haken). Man ist von 9.00 - 17:00 unterwegs und macht auf Wunsch auch einen Stop zum Schnorcheln (sehr zu empfehlen). Getränke und ein tolles Mittagessen, frisch gefangener Fisch sowie Salate, Reis und Hünchen sind inkl.
Bob spricht relativ gutes deutsch, so dass die Verständigung unproblematisch ist.

Im Januar folgt dann mein Fangbericht mit Fotos!


----------



## pago (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Bei mir wird es sehr wahrscheinlich noch ein bis zwei Jahre dauern,
bis ich wieder da bin, habe mir momentan zuviel geleistet, bzw. musste
einiges neu anschaffen 

Das Schnorcheln kann ich auch empfehlen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich lieber wieder Tauchen gehe, dabei sollte man aber schon besser wissen, wie man sich unter Wasser zu verhalten hat.

Habe da in Egypt schon so meine erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Tauchlehrer überfordert waren, als die Sauerstoffflasche durch ein kleines leck auf einmal leer war. Man musste erst dreimal zeigen, was man für rein Problem hat, bis man wieder Sauerstoff bekommen hat (Ich war zum glück schon öfter Tauchen und gerate dabei nicht direkt in Panil).
Dabei möchte ich mir aber nicht wirklich überlegen, was passiert, wenn dies einem Unerfahrenen auf ca 15-20m unter Wasser so ergangen wäre.

Ich werde mich aufjedenfall über den Fangbericht sehr freuen.


----------



## spike3ß677 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Wie versprochen hier mein Fangbericht vom Roten Meer.
Wie letztes Jahr waren wir wieder mit Bob Satey unterwegs. Wir wurden von ihm aus Sagafa, ca. 100km von Hurghada entfernt abgeholt. 
Nachdem wir das Hafenbecken verlassen hatten gingen die Wobbler über Bord – bis zum ersten Stopp leider ohne Erfolg. Nachdem wir dann geankert haben kamen die Handangeln zum Einsatz. Wie erhofft hatten wir hier deutlich mehr Glück. Viele kleinere Barsche so um die 15-20cm gingen an den Haken. 

Der Kapitän, selbst leidenschaftlicher Angler, hatte nach kurzer Zeit einen Barrakuda an der Leine der ziemlich Theater machte. Mehrmals schoss er aus dem Wasser und lieferte uns in ca. 25m Entfernung ein tolles Schauspiel. Aus der Nähe konnten wir ihn nicht betrachten, da er sich leider losriss. Mir erging es ähnlich – ich hatte einen kleinen Barsch an der Leine den ich einholen wollte als dieser plötzlich von einem Barrakuda attackiert wurde. Ich habe sofort die Leine freigelassen und gehofft das der Haken irgendwie greifen kann, da der Barsch direkt durch Lippe gehakt war. Aber irgendwie roch der Barrakuda den Braten und ließ nach einer kurzen Flucht die Beute los. Auf dem Rückweg versuchten wir wieder unser Glück beim Schleppen – das Ergebnis seht ihr auf dem Foto


----------



## big-zuzu (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
 also ich fahre seit Jahren zum Angeln und Tauchen nach Hurghada, dabei habe ich immer meine Angelausrüstung mitgehabt und ich habe wieder Zoll noch das ähnliche bezahlen müssen allerdings muss man beachten, dass verschiedene Fluggesellschaften für Angelruten Geldverlangen wie bei air Berlin (nie wieder). Ich habe übrigens immer wieder über die Internetseite „funny-fishing.de“ meine Angel und Tauch Ausflüge gebucht und war bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Beim Schleppen Kunst-und Naturköder habe ich viele Fische überlistet w.z.B. Zackenbarsche Thunfische, Barrakudas, selbst Haifische habe ich mal gefangen. Für Tagesausflug habe ich um die 220,-€ inkl. Transfer, Essen.
Grüße, big-zuzu, Getränke und Naturköder. Ich habe bereit für Mai gebucht und ich freue mich sehr auf dem Urlaub.
  TT$I01


----------



## Kunde (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

hallo, ich bin auch ende des monats in ägypten! kann mir jemand sagen was ich an gerät mitnehemn muss? hab ne pillkrute mit 2,75m und 50-200gr. ist das ok?
weiß noch jemand wo man gut tagesaufflüge buchen kann?

gruß kunde


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Du bist aber mutig bei der politischen Situation noch in solche Länder zu fahren. Mal davon abgesehen, das solche Regimes davon dann noch unterstützt werden.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Ein Freund von mir ist über Weihnachten und Neujahr in Hurghade gewesen (zum Tauchen) - er sagt, von Unruhen etc. haben sie überhaupt nix mitbekommen. Stärkste Sicherheitsvorkehrungen und starke Präsenz von Sicherheitskräften - allerdings ohne Einschränkungen/Beläsitungen für Touristen. Aber erwischen kanns einem auch in München auf dem Stachus ...




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du bist aber mutig bei der politischen Situation noch in solche Länder zu fahren. Mal davon abgesehen, das solche Regimes davon dann noch unterstützt werden.


 
Die Revolution, die das aktuelle Regime hervorgebracht hat, wurde vom Westen unterstützt ... wer erwartet hätte, dass in den islamischen Staaten im Nahen Osten so etwas wie eine "westliche" Demokratie errichtet wird mit einer deutlichen Trennung von Staat und Religion war mehr als Blauäugig. 

Nachdem zu Mubaraks Zeiten auch kein Hahn danach gekräht hat, ob Urlauber mit ihrem Geld eine Diktatur unterstützen, hätte ich jetzt schon zweimal keine Skrupel, mit meinem Geld das Nachfolge-Regime "zu unterstützen" - zumal viele Arbeitsplätze "unpolitischer" Menschen davon abhängen ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Das es dort keine Demokratie gibt, ist mir durchaus klar gewesen. Es steht für die Länder dort nur die Wahl zwischen einem schlechtem Regime und einem Katastrophalen Regime.

Mubarak war angenehmer als die Moslembrüder, genauso wie Assad angenehmer ist, als das was folgen wird.

Im AB ist ja das Diskutieren über Politik nicht so gerne gesehen, ich finde aber, das grade im Big Game Bereich sowas mal erwähnt werden sollte.

Wer in Länder fahren möchte (und sie dadurch unterstützt) wo Frauen nichts wert sind, Ungläubige verfolgt werden und Dieben Körperteile amputiert werden, der soll das gerne tun. 

Aber wenn man dann selber Probleme bekommt, weil die Freundin zuviel Haut zeigt und Sittenwächter auf den Plan ruft, oder man in der Öffentlichkeit Alkohol getrunken hat, dann ist das Gejammer wieder groß...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Die Politik muss m. E. diskutiert werden, da sie ja wesentliche Bedingung für die Sicherheit im Land maßgeblich ist - in ALLEN Punkten stimme ich mit dir überein.

Aber die Gefahr für Touristen ist m. E. trotzdem überschaubar - auch die Muslimbrüder können es sich nicht leisten, auf die Devisen der Urlauber zu verzichten und die Reisebranche hat bereits genug einbußen gehabt.

Lt. Auskunft meines Bekannten gabe es im Ressort weder Beschränkungen, was die Bekleidung von Frauen anging, noch was Speisen und Getränke betraf. 

Ansonsten kann man nur empfehlen:
http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/Laenderinformationen/00-SiHi/Nodes/AegyptenSicherheit_node.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber die Gefahr für Touristen ist m. E. trotzdem überschaubar - auch die Muslimbrüder können es sich nicht leisten, auf die Devisen der Urlauber zu verzichten und die Reisebranche hat bereits genug einbußen gehabt.
> 
> Lt. Auskunft meines Bekannten gabe es im Ressort weder Beschränkungen, was die Bekleidung von Frauen anging, noch was Speisen und Getränke betraf.



Die Sache ist, das die Scharia (und die neue "Verfassung") grade erst eingeführt wird und die Auswirkungen, meiner Meinung, nach unberechenbar sind. Da kann schon der Zeitraum von wenigen Wochen einen gravierenden Unterschied machen. Du verwendest ja selber richtigerweise das Wort "anging". Mal schauen wie die Sache dort in Kürze aussieht.

Die Einbußen der Tourismusbranche kommen ja nicht von ungefähr. Für "Westler" wird das Pflaster dort zunehmendes heiss.

Und die Zukunft wird so aussehen. Die Tourismus Branche erleidet heftigste Einbußen, der Hass (aka Neid) auf den Westen wird noch größer, was dann die Wirtschaft weiter schrumpfen lassen wird und eine Endlosspirale in die Steinzeit beginnt. Und statt einer neuen Demokratie nach unserem Vorbild (...wer da jemals dran geglaubt hat...) ist ein neuer/alter Schurkenstaat geboren.

Selbst wenn es in den Ressorts sicher sein sollte. Ich hätte keine Lust in ein Land zu fahren wo ich nur sein darf, weil ich dort Devisen hinbringen und die Leute mich dort am liebsten Aufhängen würden (solange ich nicht konvertiere). Da stelle ich den Selbsterhaltungstrieb und das Demokratiebekenntnis dann durchaus vor eine schöne Fischerei, oder einen Urlaub in der Sonne.

Wenn die Leute das mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können, dort zu Urlauben, dann sollen die das von mir aus machen. Ich würde aber dann jegliche Hilfe von Deutscher Seite aus verweigern. Wer da hin will, bitte. Aber dann soll jeder die Konsequenzen für sein Handeln tragen.

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...sen-Mauer-vor-israelischer-Botschaft-ein.html


----------



## daci7 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Sorry, aber deine Aussage ist genauso unsinnig wie die nicht nach Deutschland fahren zu wollen, weil dort ja nur Nazis leben.
Fahr in die Länder, unterhalt dich mit den Leuten und bild dir keine Meinung aufgrund von Presse und Gerüchten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine Aussage ist genauso unsinnig wie die nicht nach Deutschland fahren zu wollen, weil dort ja nur Nazis leben.
> Fahr in die Länder, unterhalt dich mit den Leuten und bild dir keine Meinung aufgrund von Presse und Gerüchten.



Ich denke zwischen einem Staat, wo die Scharia gilt und einem Staat, wo eine rechtsextreme Partei in manchen Teilen die 5% Hürde knackt, ist dann doch ein marginaler Unterschied.

Deine Aussage, das ich da erst Hinfahren muss, ehe ich mir eine Meinung bilden darf ist lächerlich. Mit dem Gedankengang kann man jede Diskussion stoppen. Und natürlich kann man dann auch eine Aussage machen, wenn man 7 Tage in einem Ressort war. Und wie es z.B. in Ägypten auf dem Tahir Platz aussieht, kann ja mal Googeln...achne, da muss man ja erst selber hinfahren eh man eine Aussage machen darf.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Also ich war im feb 2012 da und würde auch jederzeit wieder hinfahren. Es gab auch da schon Unruhen, aber das Land ist groß und passieren kann einem überall etwas. Habe mich zumindest sicher gefühlt.

Und die Fischwelt dort ist wirklich einzigartig!

lg


----------



## Kunde (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

so leute der urlaub rückt näher und ich bin noch nicht so richtig schlauer geworden aus den antworten ( außer polikisch vielleicht ein bisschen #h)...

kann mir jemand sagen was an gerät und ködern sinn macht?
ob man eine geführte angeltour buchen sollte oder es auf eigene faust probieren kann?

gruß kunde


----------



## marcus7 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*



Kunde schrieb:


> so leute der urlaub rückt näher und ich bin noch nicht so richtig schlauer geworden aus den antworten ( außer polikisch vielleicht ein bisschen #h)...
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was an gerät und ködern sinn macht?
> ob man eine geführte angeltour buchen sollte oder es auf eigene faust probieren kann?
> ...




Zum Grundangeln z.B. auf Zackenbarsche brauchst du rel. starkes Gerät. Würde eine 50er Mono nehmen. Stahlvorfach auf jeden Fall und stabile haken 3/0er. Ein paar schwere Bleie um die 100gr einpacken. Als Köder Ködefische oder Fetzen, hauptsache mit zäher Haut, damit die kleinen Fische nicht sofort alles abfressen.

Zusätzlich (wenn du die möglichkeit hast vom Boot zu angeln), würd ich mir noch ein paar schwere Jigs einpacken, schnell geführt gehen da bestimmt diverse Makrelenarten drauf ;-).

lg


----------



## Kunde (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

hast du auch erfahrungen mit spinnfischen gemacht? hatte gedacht das man vielleicht mit wobblern und topwaterködern was erwischen könnte?

hast du die zackenbarsche vom strand aus geangelt? so wie beim bbrandungsangeln?

kunde


----------



## marcus7 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*



Kunde schrieb:


> hast du auch erfahrungen mit spinnfischen gemacht? hatte gedacht das man vielleicht mit wobblern und topwaterködern was erwischen könnte?
> 
> hast du die zackenbarsche vom strand aus geangelt? so wie beim bbrandungsangeln?
> 
> kunde




Nee, leider nicht. Ich war in sharm el sheikh, da gab es am HotelStrand keine Stellen zum Uferangeln, da die Riffkante erst ca. 80m weit draußen kam, da gings dann steil ab.
Von den Badestegen aus war nix mit angeln, war generell äußerst ungerne gesehen dort.
Vom Steg aus habe ich einmal sogar GT´s der 20Kg+ Klasse langziehen sehen, die hätte man glatt vom Steg aus anwerfen können|bigeyes. Da hätte ich so gerne geangelt...

Ich habe ein wenig mit Handleine von der Luftmmatratze aus an der Riffkante geangelt und diverse Zackis bis etwa 60cm gefangen. Da sind auch Makrelenarten an der Riffkante entlang gezogen, aber auf so einen "lahmen" Fetzen an der Handleine wollten die natürlich nicht.

Habe auch einige größere verloren, für die die 0,35er Schnur einfach zu schwach war...

Einmal wollte sich soagr eine Muräne von gut 2m den Köder holen, aber da hab ich lieber weggezogen ;-).

Vom Boot aus mit richtigem Gerät wäre es dort der Traum schlechthin!!

lg


----------



## Kunde (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

cool, das klingt wirklich gut!
mit diesen tipps kann ich mir schon langsam meine gedanken machen was ich ungefähr mitnehmen muss. 
danke dafür! |wavey:

falls euch noch tipps oder wissenswertes einfällt immer her damit!|bla:

gruß kunde


----------



## Lump (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Hy,
wir waren vor 3 Jahren in Hurgada, unser Hotel, Bel Air war echt super.
Halte dich an Gunnar er ist dort Leiter der Annimation und ein 
begeisteter Angler.:q 
Falls du das in Giftum bist, ist auch kein Problem, dort ist Maike.Gunnar und Maike arbeiten bezüglich der,Bootsausfahrten zusammen und waren, oder sind noch zusammen.(Auf dem Bild sind beide zu sehen).Kannst also bei beiden die Angeltour buchen.
Zur Ausrüstung:
Ich würde eine Bootsrute 20-30 L 50-60 Schnur auf ner ordentlichen Multi, sowie möglichst große Wobbler mitnehmen. Ich hau dir noch mal ein oder zwei Bilder da mit rein.
Ich hoffe ,dass ich dir helfen konnte.
Gruß



http://www.maigunanimation.de/MaiGun-Animation.htm


----------



## Kunde (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

deine bilder bringen mich grad so richtig in urlaubs stimmung:vik:

darf ich fragen was ich an kosten für solch eine tour einplanen muss?


----------



## Lump (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Ich muss da mal ein wenig weiter ausholen,die Touren waren keine reinen Angelausfahrten, da bis zu 6-8 Personen am Bord waren, wurde nicht nur geschleppt sondern auch an bestimmten Stellen mit der Handleine gefischt. Anschliessend wurde dann der Fisch verarbeitet,und gemeinsam verspeist
Der Preis lag so um die 30 Euro pro Person,Essen und
Getränke (Bier) waren da mit drin. Ach ja Baden war auch mit dabei.
Der Urlaub war richtig g...!
Gruß


----------



## locopescador (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

ich war einmal in Hurghada und buchte einen Biggame trip
das war die reine verarsche weil wir zu fünft mit 2 Ruten bis zu einem Riff schleppten, dort ankerten und mit der Handangel (Schnur mit Haken ohne Rute) Rotbarsche fingen.
Diese kamen mit völlig aufgeblähten Augen nach oben weil wir sie viel zu schnell aus der tiefe holten.
naja ich hab mich damals tierisch geärgert, wollte ich doch einen Thun oder Barakuda fangen und keine Kleinkinderangelei ausüben.
Man sollte sich also im Vorfeld genau informieren.


----------



## Kunde (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

weißt du noch wie der anbieter hieß?


----------



## locopescador (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

nein leider nicht, man muss sich im vorfeld genau erkundigen und sich am besten auch das boot anschauen.
ich war damals einfach zu jung und unerfahren :=)

lg


----------



## YakuzaInk (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Moin,

ich bin auch ab 19.01. in Hurghada...

Ist das angeln da eigentlicht so erlaubt? oder braucht man dort lizenzen oder gibt sperrgebiete oder sowas?

So paar allgemeine Infos wären cool...

gruß


----------



## Mxfx85 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Moin,
ich war im Hilton in Hurghada und konnte dierekt am Bootsanleger Barakudas fangen. Habe aber auch andere Fische gefangen aber weiß nicht mehr, was das für welche waren. 

Viel Spaß beim fischen


----------



## Spinnfischer78 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten - Hurghada*

Hi, bin ab 29.11. mit nen paar Kumpels in Hurghada, ist vielleicht noch jemand zu dieser Zeit vor Ort - eventuell könnte man sich nen gemeinsam ein Boot chartern? Von meiner Truppe bin nur ich wirklich Angler, aber ein Kumpel würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen. Ansonsten falls jemand aktuelle Tips hat - immer her damit. 

Aso wie ist das eigentlich mit eigenem Equipment, hab Pilkrute und Rollen hier, aber lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt das mitzuschleppen oder?


----------

